# Green Teeth



## beaverb01 (Nov 29, 2006)

Does anyone have a Carlton 2300 (or other small grinder) they have fitted with these? I was wondering if the extra expense is worth it (about $350). My grinder cuts pretty well, but takes a long time to get the job done. Any input would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance,
Beaver


----------



## Totally Stumped (Nov 29, 2006)

Great teeth, quick change out, can be sharpened, 3 cutting edges, inexpensive after initial set up and I'll never own them again! I used the original Greenteeth on a small Blueturd/Husky grinder and blew it to bits. In all fairness, Greenteeth has since released various sizes and a slightly smaller tooth might have been the ticket for that little grinder. However, and this was the real deal breaker for me, the Greenteeth shatter when they hit something hard. I've kept going with half a tooth just to finish the job and switched back to the tried and true Raycos back at the shop. If you have rocks or any other hard stuff in or around the stump, stay away from the Greenteeth. The only way I'd go back to them would be running them only in the lead tooth postion because they really do take a bigger bite on each pass-they even sound different. However, I find the Raycos to be adequate for the job and virtually indestructible. A lot of guys swear by Greenteeth but I found myself swearing at them too many times.
Flame suit on...


----------



## Liston (Nov 30, 2006)

Fit 700 range teeth reds are better, you want look back.


----------



## beaverb01 (Nov 30, 2006)

Totally Stumped said:


> Great teeth, quick change out, can be sharpened, 3 cutting edges, inexpensive after initial set up and I'll never own them again! I used the original Greenteeth on a small Blueturd/Husky grinder and blew it to bits. In all fairness, Greenteeth has since released various sizes and a slightly smaller tooth might have been the ticket for that little grinder. However, and this was the real deal breaker for me, the Greenteeth shatter when they hit something hard. I've kept going with half a tooth just to finish the job and switched back to the tried and true Raycos back at the shop. If you have rocks or any other hard stuff in or around the stump, stay away from the Greenteeth. The only way I'd go back to them would be running them only in the lead tooth postion because they really do take a bigger bite on each pass-they even sound different. However, I find the Raycos to be adequate for the job and virtually indestructible. A lot of guys swear by Greenteeth but I found myself swearing at them too many times.
> Flame suit on...



Thanks for the info. I looked at a set of Raycos and they do look bullet proof, good to get an opinion from someone who has used them, not just someone trying to sell them.

Beaver


----------



## beaverb01 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Size Matters*



Liston said:


> Fit 700 range teeth reds are better, you want look back.



What size grinder are you using these on?


----------



## B-Edwards (Dec 3, 2006)

I used Green-teeth for the first time yesterday. It was impressive . After-wards I tried sharpening a few . I use a diamond wheel that is for the older style teeth so its not an ideal setup, it was actually a pita. What do you guys use to sharpen ? Also any other common problems with these teeth?


----------



## John464 (Dec 3, 2006)

beaverb01 said:


> Thanks for the info. I looked at a set of Raycos and they do look bullet proof, good to get an opinion from someone who has used them, not just someone trying to sell them.
> 
> Beaver




do Rayco teeth outcut Vermmer Pro Teeth? It appears that Rayco doesnt use pockets unlike the Vermeer? Will Rayco teeth fit on Vermeer grinders?


----------



## B-Edwards (Dec 3, 2006)

Oh yeah i think its ok to say this at this time , I hope. Vermeer has a new tooth coming out very very soon


----------



## Curbside (Dec 4, 2006)

I've heard the new Vermeer teeth are the Multi tip or at least very similar.


----------



## stumpy66 (Dec 4, 2006)

*i like it when new teeth appear....*

now this is getting interesting....is it just me or does vemeer seem to be talked about in connection with new versions and updates a lot lately.
i shall watch this space with interest..


----------



## Dadatwins (Dec 4, 2006)

Vermeer is coming out with a new tooth and pocket design. I saw them at TCIA this year. They are a cross between Green teeth and the multitip. Have 2 egdes per tooth. Similiar to greenteeth, they have a pocket mount that stays on the wheel. The pocket is an improvement over the greenteeth since it protects the nut holding the cutting tooth better. They are also not as heavy as the greenteeth so should not overload the drive train on a lot of grinders. If you have used greenteeth, especially the smaller ones, the nut that holds the tooth on can wear down making it a PIA to get the tooth rotated. I am not a greenteeth fan and will not use them on any machine. There are many more that have tried them and found out the cost of new bearings and drivetrain on the machine was not worth using greenteeth. 
The 2 part vermeer pro tooth are economical but if you hit something solid it is very easy to knock a few of them off the wheel. I use the Rayco super teeth and am very happy with them, They cost a bit more to get set up than the others but I send them out to be retipped and it keeps the cost down. At this point I stopped buying new and just rotate out my used ones. I will take a look at the new style vermeer teeth when they come out and compare $$$ and service to the Rayco teeth.


----------



## Curbside (Dec 6, 2006)

I was at the Vermeer Dealer today. Vermeers new stump grinding teeth are called Yellow Jacket Cutting System. They look very similar to green teeth but have square cutters. They bolt on the same way as green teeth. The pockets look a little more streamlined then greenteeth. Supposedly they will be ready for sale early in the new year


----------



## coral springs (Feb 27, 2011)

I used to use the small 1/2'' teeth on a 20 hp carlton and they were great, much better then the old square shank semi rounds they replaced, they cut better, used less power , and are MUCH easier to change, I now have a rayco R G super and use undersize series 700s =Very stony ground too, No serious problems- John Rochester


----------



## angry beaver (Feb 28, 2011)

*Old post*

Why are we looking at a post that was started in 2006?


----------

